# CD-RW Laufwerk lässt sich kaum her öffnen



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (20. November 2003)

Huhu,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit mit dem Problem zu kämpfen dass mein Brenner kaum mehr aufzubekommen ist.
D.h. dass ich immer mindestens 5mal auf die Öffnen-Taste drücken muss bevor er sich endlich öffnet (davor hört man immer so ein Klicken aber es geht nicht auf).
Ich kann mich eigentlich auch an nichts besonderes erinnern was dieses Verhalten erklären könnte,Brennen usw. klappt aber noch normal.
Sollte ich das Laufwerk mal zur Reperatur geben oder kann ich vllt. selber noch was machen?,da dieses Verhalten langsam extrem nervt. 
Danke


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

Garantie trifft nicht mehr zu ?

Also wenn das Problem von elektronischer Natur ist, denke ich, dass Du da selber nicht wirklich viel machen kannst. Sollte es mechanisch sein, würde sich ein Blick lohnen, jedoch eben nur, wenn Du kein Anspruch mehr auf Garantie hast.

bye


----------

